# Pitted axes



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Just inherited a number of axes from my father and grandfather. They are in varying stages of repair/disrepair, most of them are quite good. Most of the axes/hatchets needed no more than a quick sharpen. A couple needed a quick surface sand and a light coating of oil. All the handles needed a bit of oil.

One axe in particular has some rust pitting, i.e. deeper than surface rust with small pits on the head. It's still quite serviceable. Any suggestions for ways to bring it back up to speed and keep it from deteriorating?


----------



## drgnhntr37 (Apr 13, 2012)

Soak the whole head in viniger for a couple of days. That will neutralize the rust. It will darken up but will be ok. Then a light coat of oil. Good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks. Would not have thought of the vinegar


----------

